# Spray Paint Background Colors



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm getting a 20g long for Christmas and I'm going to put a spray paint background on it since I don't really like the plastic ones I'm just not for sure on the color, I have a black one on my 10g.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

i think it depends on the decor in the tank, substrate, and what fish are going to be in it.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well it will be a Flourite substrate with lots of live plants and fish would be guppies and platies at the moment but probally some lemon tetras soon. Black kinda makes the tank look too dark. Actually silver might kinda be cool though I've never seen a silver one used.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I say go for black, it really brings out plants, and if you get some colourful fish it'll look amazing.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I say go for dark blue. That's what I have now and it looks awesome.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think spray painting it is kinda tacky. One tank of mine has no background, another a store bought one


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lexus said:


> I think spray painting it is kinda tacky. One tank of mine has no background, another a store bought one


You see I think the exact opposite I hate the look of the wall behind my tank & I don't really like the ones bought from a store. I guess it could look tacky if you didn't pay attention to what your doing.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't like the wall either. But I bought my background from the store. Although on my 10 gallon I think I might spray paint it with fleckstone paint. I saw a picture of someone's tank with that on it and it looked pretty neat. I suppose if I don't like it I could scrape it off or something...I'll tell you how it looks if I do it.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah you probally could either scrap it off with a razor blade of get some paint thinner. Kind of a hassle thoug. What is fleckstone paint??


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Fleckstone paint is paint that has flecks in it so it kinda looks like stone. Makes sense, huh. :razz: It usually comes in gray or tan or some natural looking color like that.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you see that on the web if so do you have the site. That kinda sounds like it might be cool.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

dark blue for a rocky tank, black for any other. I just buy some A1 paper from a crafts store and cut it.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

most of the tanks my dad and me have are painted backs all different colors my favorite would have to be the dark blue because it just makes all the blacks and oranges pop


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

with what paint? spray paint or arcrylic or whatnot?


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

spray paint, just regular old spray paint


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Someone mentioned using a silver background. Try using aluminum foil. Get a sheet large enough to fit and crumple it up into a ball. Straighten out the ball and tape in place.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

when i upgraded my 30 to a 55, I was unsatisfied with the backgrounds - esp when i scotch-taped it as recommended by the lfs it seemed far away and dull - i realize many feel this way also due to the couple hundred photos i've seen on the web with either no backgrounds or spray painted ones (mostly in black) - well, after deciding that i wanted a decent background with just colorful realistic looking plants, i finally found a penn-plax one i liked that didnt look corny nor fake -- but i mulled over what to use instead of scotch tape or double-sided tape -- i tried hand lotion and baby oil (nope lol it either slid off or you could see it) i tried vaseline (was too opaque and still made the background dull - even when it was a thin film) and i considered gum glue (this was back in 1991 and the internet was not at all like it is today) so i looked around the house and tried liquid dishwashing soap -- OMG! it works perfectly! my dad now has the 55gal and the original bg is still on with no reapplications -- make sure to just use the liquid dishwashing soap - no water or it will get foamy - with your index and middle fingers together slowy apply a small amount on your fingers and slide them as evenly as you can across the entire side you want as the background - be sure it's a wet film (too dry and you will have alot of air pockets) too wet and the background will slide all over, but this is preferable to too dry so it's ok if you apply a little too much - when you are all done apply the background and slide it as high as possible until it blends as well as it can with the frame of the tank (some tanks allow it to even slip under a little) and on the back, with a damp sponge, using nice wide, firm swipes start from the top and angle down and smoothe it all out as much as you can - when you are nearly done check the top part and be sure it is very smoothe - if you feel too many air pockets, or turn on the aquarium lights and see them, simply pull back the background and add a drop or two in that area and re-smoothe it. this should stay up all by itself and you will not believe how bright and sharp the colors come out from behind the tank - even thru water! 

if you try this, let me know how it turns out - i have my 90 gal bg up now using this very same method - 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7245&page=2

p.s.
it's also not messy at all and washes out with water :fun:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG scotch tape?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

micstarz said:


> OMG scotch tape?


hehe yep- he told me to scotch tape all 4 corners - up til this i never had a bg so i hadnt a clue...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> I don't like the wall either. But I bought my background from the store. Although on my 10 gallon I think I might spray paint it with fleckstone paint. I saw a picture of someone's tank with that on it and it looked pretty neat. I suppose if I don't like it I could scrape it off or something...I'll tell you how it looks if I do it.


That was me. Sup all yall, been a while I know...

Here's a link to my photo album. Click on DIY background.

The color was "Sienna", which was light brown.

The use of a black trash bag has a really nice effect too, and very cost effective. I've got one on my 20long under the TV.


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> Yeah you probally could either scrap it off with a razor blade of get some paint thinner. Kind of a hassle thoug. What is fleckstone paint??


...that's what I thought...

I got an Oceanic tank at a garage sale, and they wood trip was all scarred up, so I thought I would paint it with that Fleckstone paint. The frame turned out nice, but I thought I would be able to just use a razor blade to scrape the overspray off the glass, so I didn't tape it up :withstup: 

It took a LOT of elbow-grease to get that glass cleaned up. I will never NOT tape up the glass again.

CMonroe


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

For those that don't have the appropriate setup to use spray paint, please note that you can use Latex paint as long as your glass is clean and that you use a roller, NOT A BRUSH. You will need about 4 to 6 coats... can easily be done in a day.

Sponge


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

actually i just finished spraying my tank black, also have black sand, im gonna post a pic soon to show how well the colors pop against it, (no fish yet, but ive been putting different rocks, and goofy things in there just to imagine)


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Acrylic paint looks nice for a BG, and you can paint your own design.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I use just plain old black latex paint and a roller, some stuff I got for 9 bucks a gallon at Menard's...not very good for photography, I've discovered. But it's great for bringing out their colors otherwise....

Just don't paint the front glass....


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Why not paint something like a poster board and then attach it to the wall behind, maybe even having some plants, rocks, or what not between the back glass of the tank and the painted background. Might give your tank more depth and a 3D type look. And if if looks like crap you can always take it down and try something different.

I dunno, it might look ok.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I heard rustoleum has best adhesion to glass (longest time to flake off). Eventually, you always have to scrape it off and repaint.


----------

